# sleeping alot



## jd61285 (May 31, 2009)

My giant was sleeping alot he was only awake for about 2-3 hours a day and had runny stool so i took him to the vet they did not find anything. The vet still wanted to have him take panacur since it sounded like some type of parasite, he is now up for about 5 hours a day his stool is back and forth runny and not. How long are these guys usually awake for ? Any other input or suggestions also appreciated.


----------



## jd61285 (Jun 21, 2009)

Could someone let me know how long there tegus are awake i have the lights on from 8 to 8 and he is only up from like 8:30 to like 12:30 i don't think it is right but the vet says everything is good.


----------



## 31drew31 (Jun 21, 2009)

mine usually gets up between 1 and 3pm. Then basks till around 6 or 7 then is in and out of her hides till about 10 when the lights go off. When she is out basking she is awake half the time and asleep half the time.


----------



## jd61285 (Jun 21, 2009)

What time do your lights come on?


----------



## 31drew31 (Jun 21, 2009)

Anywhere from 8-10 am, depending when I wake up.


----------



## Turbine (Jun 21, 2009)

Fin, wakes up roughly 7am and has himself buried under the substrate around 2:30 -3:00 everyday. Its like clockwork. He spends about an hour basking when gets up and is pretty active through out the day. 

Turbine


----------



## Richard21 (Jun 21, 2009)

My tegu had a weird schedual he was up when I was asleep, but I got him back to his regular schedual


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2009)

John, he should be awake more, are your temps good? If he is too hot it could cause him to hide more.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 22, 2009)

I keep my lights on a timer, 8am - 8pm. My tegu gets up like 9 and goes to bed at about 7. During that time he's basking or he's running around and digging but he never really hides during the day..


----------



## jd61285 (Jun 22, 2009)

i just checked his temps they are 84 on the cool side 92 on the warm side and his basking spot is 110. Do these sound right ?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2009)

Well that will cause it sometimes, try some Activia yogurt for a few days and see if it helps.


----------



## jd61285 (Jun 22, 2009)

So the temps seem fine? I will try the yogurt just put it in a bowl for him?
Thank You for the help i know you are extremly busy this time of year.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 24, 2009)

My B&W wakes up at about 7am and stays awake until about 8 or 9pm.

My Red is completely different, though, waking up whenever he pleases.


----------



## skylarlaham (Jul 11, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> John, he should be awake more, are your temps good? If he is too hot it could cause him to hide more.


How hot is too hot?


----------

